

Tesla Model S involved in 'unintended acceleration' incident  - Shivetya
http://green.autoblog.com/2013/09/25/tesla-model-s-involved-in-unintended-acceleration-incident

======
jared314
I would guess, like most people, she judges engine response by ear. And,
because of the lack of noise, she accelerated thinking she had not pressed the
pedal hard enough. Mix that with the different behavior around not moving when
the pedal is not pressed (unless they changed that setting), and she just did
the wrong thing at the wrong time. It's just sad that, for liability reasons,
it is better to force someone to prove you wrong, than just fixing the issue.

~~~
abat
It's just as likely she meant to slam on the brakes and accidentally slammed
the wrong pedal. The fact this was the driver's first time in the vehicle
makes this kind of mixup easier.

------
Zhenya
This news comes up a day after GM announces that they are directly competing
with Tesla.

Last time the whole debate was raging , GM was in the crapper and Toyota was
eating their lunch.

im just sayin.....

edit: GM <-> Tesla Discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6441472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6441472)

~~~
jared314
Don't forget the car dealers fighting to force Tesla to sell through them.

------
obstacle1
More like individual consumer _claims_ that his Tesla 'magically' accelerated
during his wife's first drive of the vehicle.

Despite the car's logs showing clearly that the pedal was depressed at the
time of the 'accident', individual consumer claims that his wife didn't
depress the pedal.

Investigation underway to determine whether or not individual consumer's
insurance will cover the 'accident'.

~~~
qq66
The car's logs don't necessarily tell the whole story. A failure upstream of
the logging system (cruise control system depresses pedal, pedal catches on
carpet) would be unintended but logged, as well as a software failure that
misread the pedal as depressed (accelerating the car and writing the erroneous
value to log).

~~~
cube13
My 2009 Civic doesn't move the pedal when I turn cruise control on. That's
entirely controlled by the car's computer. I would imagine that the Tesla does
handles it in exactly the same way.

------
VeejayRampay
This seems like bullshit. Whether or not it's bullshit with an agenda I can't
say, but it's still bullshit.

------
ender89
I thought they had safe guards against this! like lack of battery power. ;P

